# Copa de Oro de Campeones Mundiales 2030 - Posibles sedes



## ManyaQuerido (Jun 24, 2020)

Viendo que la candidatura Uruguay-Argentina-Paraguay-Chile compite contra China, el Reino Unido y otros proyectos que son casi imbatibles, abro hilo sobre una segunda edición de la *Copa de Oro de Campeones Mundiales*, popularmente conocida como _Mundialito_.

A diferencia de un mundial, hacerun nuevo "mundialito" o una Copa América de a 2 o 3 países *sería un insulto* para la historia futbolística de Uruguay, por lo que espero que no caigan en tal error.








Creo que hay algunos estadios que de a poco se comienzan a perfilar como alternativas en caso de que la candidatura mundialista no prospere


----------



## ManyaQuerido (Jun 24, 2020)

Algunos de los mejores estadios que tenemos actualmente en el país


----------



## CarlosRP (Jul 17, 2020)

Ojalá las nuevas generaciones le dieran al *Mundialito* la importancia que tuvo para quienes lo vivieron...


----------



## javisure (Dec 14, 2010)

De tener sede compartida uruguay aportaria una o dos sedes. Por motivos de infraestructura hotelera y logistica, serian en Montevideo Estadio Centenario y Campus de Maldonado.

Luego dudo que puedan darle al GPC o al Estadio de Peñarol la posibilidad de ser sedes, se comparten con otros 3 paises y por locaciones y ubicacion el Centenario en Montevideo les pasa el trapo


----------



## CorazónTricolor (Feb 3, 2016)

Ojalá le metan a los estadios, sea para una cosa o la otra... lo único que pido es que si es el Mundialito, que lo haga Uruguay solo


----------



## JoDom1997 (Jul 2, 2019)

ManyaQuerido said:


> Viendo que la candidatura Uruguay-Argentina-Paraguay-Chile compite contra China, el Reino Unido y otros proyectos que son casi imbatibles, abro hilo sobre una segunda edición de la *Copa de Oro de Campeones Mundiales*, popularmente conocida como _Mundialito_.
> 
> A diferencia de un mundial, hacerun nuevo "mundialito" o una Copa América de a 2 o 3 países *sería un insulto* para la historia futbolística de Uruguay, por lo que espero que no caigan en tal error.
> 
> ...


Pero acordate de la rotación de sedes!!! 
2002: Asia Corea-Japon
2006: Europa Alemania
2010: Africa Sudáfrica 
2014: Sudamérica Brasil
2018: Europa (nuevamente) Ruisa
2022: Asia Qatar 
2026: Centro y Norte América USA+Canadá +MX
2030: ? Eurpoa no creo, fue en Rusia 2018 China menos Qatar 2022. La más probable y fuertes son para África osea Marruecos o Sudamérica. 
Para mí le tocará a África


----------

